# When in doubt, give 'em a bath...



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

For the last couple of months, I've been wondering what's wrong with the dogs' diets. Their coats haven't been looking good, and they seem to be shedding more, etc.

Then I realized that they haven't had a bath in over a year - yikes, how did that happen? I like to give them a bath after their shed to take off the extra fur, etc. but I guess I've just been too busy.

So now I have very shiny and happy dogs again (tons of fur from their last shed came off too)


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I do not bathe my dog unless he rolls in carrion-or somehow smells bad.Flame me but I have only washed my dog 2 times in 5 yrs.He does NOT itch or smell.He gets totally wet during rainstorms/loves to run out when the rain happens-also sometimes runs under hose water and swims in freshwater but I have NOT given him a BATH with doggy shampoo.He smells like popcorn and just wonder if bathing is a human or dog thing???


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Nothing like a freshly shampooed doggy smell








I know a lot of people don't like to bathe their dogs but I bathe as often as necessary. 
Denali has had quite a few baths since I got her, at least every 3 weeks. Her coat is just fine. Not too dry, very soft and shiny (Baby shampoo only). 
JMO.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I bathe every month or two. I do notice a big difference in how soft their coats are after a bath.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just gave my two a bath yesterday...no special reason...just felt like it


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't really have a schedule, but the dogs get baths every couple of months.

Usually schedule around trips to the bay, but I don't know - maybe since Lisa has rediscovered the pleasures of giving the dogs a bath, maybe we could send them up to her place?


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Hmm, I can see how you might forget at times! LOL! I've been pretty lucky, never used to have to bathe mine unless they got muddy, etc, or about every 5-6 months. However, the sweetie I have now seems to need a bath at least every 2 months, sometimes sooner. She seems to start getting a 'doggy' smell, no matter what. She's the only GSD I've ever had that I remember with that problem, and she does get a good grade of food, her coat is nice and shiney. Oh, well. Of course, right now she's still working off the skunk she chased last month, and has had 5 baths so far since then and still an aroma of skunk lingers!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have mine groomed 2 times a year 
Brady doesn't smell but I love it when he comes out 
He is all fluffy


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I get my dogs fluffed and folded in the spring and again for thanksgiving. Morgan is a dirty dog, she's always wet in the summer and don't tell her she shouldn't be laying on dirt... so she gets a bath when I notice she's wiffy. Otto is 15 months, he's only had two baths since he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Suppose someone has a husky that hasn't shed yet this summer. Would a bath get things moving? He's just starting to shed tiny tufts from his paws.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Usually schedule around trips to the bay, but I don't know - maybe since Lisa has rediscovered the pleasures of giving the dogs a bath, maybe we could send them up to her place?












I have to brag though, Max *walked* right into the tub, and sat for most of the bath, and then stood nicely. What an absolute gentleman, I was so proud of him


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomSuppose someone has a husky that hasn't shed yet this summer. Would a bath get things moving? He's just starting to shed tiny tufts from his paws.



Hmmmmmmm, that's kinda weird????


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa your post made me chuckle. I have always found the 'I only give my dog a bath every three years' posts funny as there is nothing better than hugging a squeaky clean dog! If you use the proper shampoos, especially the soap free ones, you do not have to worry about drying out the skin. Mine average a bath once a month and I love to see the dirt wash away.

Glad to read you have rediscovered the joys of bathing.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LJsMomSuppose someone has a husky that hasn't shed yet this summer. Would a bath get things moving? He's just starting to shed tiny tufts from his paws.
> ...


It's called owner error. I supplemented with Biotin to get his fur to finish growing in his neutering spot. I should have stopped the Biotin in March because he just won't shed.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaT
> ...


I dunno, I think that's even weirder!! Funny, isn't it?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559Glad to read you have rediscovered the joys of bathing.


----------

